# Honda Gx160



## BLONDENTASTY (Jan 6, 2010)

I Was Wondering Is There A Spec For The Space Between The Magneto And The Coil? If So, Does Anyone Know What It Might Be?


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

a business card will work just fine for the air gap on the gx 160. the factory spec is: Honda GX160 is 0.016(+-0.008) inches or 0.4mm(+-0.2)mm. But like I said the business card will just fine thats what I use in a pinch.


----------



## BLONDENTASTY (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm Gonna Go Try That Right Now.
Thanks!
I'll Let You Know If It Works.


----------

